# Ticks



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

OH the joys of owning a dog! Yesterday my wife hands me a Baggie with a tick in it . She found it on our bed. I Started checking Zoltan and instantly felt a little bump. A tick. Poo! Only one I found on him.

This is the first time in 25 years of living in the country that we have found one, but we spend a lot more time on trails/woods/brush than with our previous dogs

We are going to talk to our vet. ( we are becoming close!) to see what recomendations she has

Any suggestions tick collar/ medications? 

It was easy finding the tick, with the short hair I just ran my hands over him and felt a little "bump". I would think on a dog wit thicker fur it would be nearly impossible to find them.

Thanks


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

We have a nightmare with our longer-haired Wirehair! They're basically invisible until they've had a bit of a feed. Found one on him the other day- reminder to get the Bravecto tab from the vets today!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only used the Preventic collars for ticks.
They worked very well, but I'm sure there are some other options.
Keep in mind if you go the collar route, please make sure them, or another dog can not chew on the collar.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've always used Frontline, but gonna swap over to bravecto


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

He is now on Bravecto.


----------

